# Belly Boat oder Sit on Top



## ecki99 (14. Februar 2012)

Moin,
ich möchte bald mal an die Ostsee gurken und aktiv Fischen.
Ich schwanke nur zwischen Belly oder Sit on Top (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kajak-Sit-on...tDomain_77&hash=item3a68e81358#ht_2932wt_1139).

Da ich nicht oft die Gelegenheit haben werde, an die Ostsee zu fahren, möchte ich natürlich kein richtig teures Angelboot kaufen.

Beide Varianten (Belly/Sit on Top) haben Vor- und Nachteile.
Da ich aber mit keinem der Dinger bisher auf der Ostsee unterwegs war, benötige ich eure Hilfe, was für mich sinnvoller wäre. 
Eventuell hat ja einer etwas abzugeben?!


----------



## Tench 01 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Sinnvoll hin oder her seinen Ansprüchen und natürlich Geldbeutel sollte es entsprechen.Aus dem Kreise einiger mir bekannter Mefo-Hunter kommt das Guideline Drifter zum Einsatz.|wavey:


----------



## magnus12 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*



ecki99 schrieb:


> Ich schwanke nur zwischen Belly oder Sit on Top (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kajak-Sit-on...tDomain_77&hash=item3a68e81358#ht_2932wt_1139).



Das ist kein sit on Top, das ist ein Badespielzeug. #d Wenn du nicht mehr als 200-300 Euro ausgeben möchtest, dann solltest Du unbedingt beim Belly bleiben. Z. B. das oben genannte Drifter.
Das sind in der Preisklasse ausgereifte Boote für die du bei einer evt. späteren Vergrößerung in ein paar Jahren vielleicht noch ein paar Euro wieder erlösen kannst.:m


----------



## Wildshark (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Moin

Wenn es ein SOT zum aufpumpen sein soll ist das SEVYLOR
(Rio KCC 305) eigentlich unschlagbar!

Gruß

Sharky

Bilder hier im Board unter *Jetzt auch vom Kajak aus*


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Das vom TS genannte Sot hat die gleiche Aussenhaut wie das hier vorgeschlagene Rio.

Ich habe auch eins mit solch einer Aussenhaut.

Das Hfy 350,ist ein Boot zur Entenjagd aus den USA.

Sieht sehr eigentümlich aus.

Man muss sich ganz schön anstrengen diese Haut im normalen Gebrauch kaputt zu kriegen.

Ein Badespielzeug ist das auf garkeinen Fall !!!

Hier im Board hat sich schon jemand solch ein Sevylor für die Ostsee zurechtgemacht.
Ich find das nun nicht grad.


----------



## magnus12 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*



Tino schrieb:


> Hier im Board hat sich schon jemand solch ein Sevylor für die Ostsee zurechtgemacht.
> Ich find das nun nicht grad.



Mag ja sein dass Sevylor auch vernünftige Boote baut, aber das zitierte 200-Euro-Teil da oben hat noch nicht einmal eine Mulde zum reinsetzen. Braucht es auch nicht, da es sich um ein Badespielzeug handelt, und wenn die welle einen da runterspült ist das lustig und man steigt im flachen Wasser wieder auf.  #6

Hfy 350|bigeyes - doch wohl nicht für offene Gewässer????  
Die Aussenhaut mag ja ein paar Muscheln und Steine vertragen, aber wir reden hier über Wind und Wellen, und die kommen manchmal sehr überraschend. 

Man braucht vor allem einen tiefen Schwerpunkt und ein niedriges Windprofil.  Bei einem Belly ist das in der Preisklasse gegeben, bei den Kayaks hingegen gibt es für so wenig Geld nur Badespielzeug.


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Das was sich der andere Boardie gebastelt hat,hatte auch keine Mulde.
Dafür hatte es diese Beinriemen die seitlichen Halt geben sollen.

Der schippert damit auch auf der Ostsee rum.

Kennst du mein Sevylor,Magnus?
Meines ist natürlich nichts für die Ostsee bei ner 3 oder mehr,
dass ist ja klar Magnus.
Allerdings werde ich es vielleicht mal bei ruhigem Wetter am Wohlenberger Wiek ausprobieren.
Natürlich dicht unter Land und wenig Wind.
Ansonsten ist es für nicht zu grosse Binnenseen und kleinen Teichen wo sich ein Boot schon lohnt.

In einem gebe ich dir Recht,Magnus. 

Das Sevylor des TS ist für einen guten Einsatz für die Ostsee nicht geeignet!!!

Allerdings halte ich von diesen Luftsesseln genauso wenig.
Die manövrierbarkeit ist doch mehr als fragwürdig,wenn Wind und Wellen aufkommen.


----------



## raubangler (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

kommen bei so einer belly-badewurst nicht auch noch die kosten fuer einen anstaendigen neoprenanzug hinzu?

das relativiert doch die kosten zu einem sot ein wenig.


----------



## Nolfravel (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Wenn man zur Mefo-Zeit fischt will ich auf nem SOT nicht ohne Neobüx sitzen.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Die Windanfälligkeit bei einem aufblasbarem Sit on Top, dürfte heftig sein.


----------



## Mefospezialist (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Leute,

welch Diskusionen.

1. Ist das Leben denn so wichtig?

Antwort: JA
..................................
2. Habe ich genug Geld um mein Leben zu schützen indem ich mir ein Ostseetaugliches SOT + Sicherheitsausrüstung kaufe?

Antwort: NEIN
.................................
3. Habe ich genug Geld um mir ein Ostseetaugliches Belly Boot samt Sicherheitsausrüstung zu kaufen?

Antwort: JA
...............................
Also gibt es nur eine Lösung die da wäre BELLY BOOT!!!

Lösungsvorschlag 2:
sparen bis man sich ein Ostseetaugliches SOT + Sicherheitsausrüstung leisten kann!

Lösungsvorschlag 3:
Mein Leben ist eh sch.... und ich plane mein Selbstmord schon länger aber es hat bis jetzt noch nicht geklappt.....
Dann holt euch son aufblasbares Ding und paddelt so weit raus wie Ihr könnt!

Ich denke aber solche Diskussionen müssen nicht geführt werden zumal schon Leute hier Antworten die wirklich Ahnung von der Materie haben. Manchmal fragt man sich ob so manch einer überhaupt schon mal an der Küste gestanden hat. Wer schon öfter an der Küste war der weiß was Wetter und die Ostsee alles kann und wie schnell sich das teilweise ändert ohne das auch nur die kleinste Vorwarnung wahrzunehmen war. Es kann ja alles gut gehen mit so einem aufblasbaren Ding das ist ja keine Frage, nur wenn mal was passieren sollte ist die Chance des Überlebens mit gescheitem Material einfach besser.

Noch ein kleines Beispiel und vielleicht wird es dadurch klarer. Mit ner zehn Euro Rolle auf Mefo, das steht ungefähr in gleichem Verhältnis wie ein aufblasbares SOT zu einem tauglichen festen. Klar kann es damit funktionieren die Mefo damit zu drillen und zu landen aber die Gefahr das es eben nicht klappt ist um ein vielfaches höher!!

Grüße

David


----------



## ecki99 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

naja geld ist vorhanden aber 600-800euro oder mehr ist eig zu schade wenn man nur 1-2 mal pro Jahr an die Küste fährt ... 
hat eventuell jemand etwas gebrauchtes rumfliegen? hätte wirklich bock wenn ich solche fertigen sot sehe mit rutenhalter usw. ... macht bestimmt richtig spaß


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

wenn dir das zu teuer ist könnte man über ein Fishcat 4 nachdenken, bekommste so für um die 250 euronen und ist ein Top Belly!

fahre damit seit Jahr und tag auf die Ostsee und Flüsse


----------



## ecki99 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

wie weit fährst du denn damit auf der ostsee raus? bis wieviel meter tiefe?

im vergleich zum Guideline Drifter ... welcher ist besser? liegt ja preismäßig gleich


----------



## MeFo_83 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

nehmen sich bei nicht viel meiner meinung.ist ja alles sowiet gleich außer die marke und ein zwei kleinigkeiten.
ich selber fahre mit den Ron Thompson und bin auch völlig zu frieden!!!
das beispiel mit der 10€ rolle find ich totaler blödsinn!!!!!!! #q
man kann mit ner 100€ genauso viel falsch machen wie mit ner 10€... meine 67er mefo letztens vom belly (foto links ) hatte null chance gegen die rolle von Comoran die ich übrigens für 12,99€ gekauft habe und ne 2000er ist!
und die rolle hat schon mehr als eine gute gedrillt und gelandet! läuft immernoch top obwohl sie schon seid letztes jahr frühling regelmäßig im salzwasser badet!
aber um mal aufs belly zu kommen, nen fishcat oder guidliner ist natürlich wendiger und schneller als das thompson!


----------



## Mefospezialist (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

das beispiel mit der 10€ Rolle find ich totaler blödsinn



ich nicht! Ist mir damals auf Langeland genau so passiert!

eine 50er und zwei Tage vorher eine 41er gelandet.

Dann am Dovnsklint fischen gewesen und kurz vor den Füßen ist eine ü70 eingestiegen. Die Bremse sang ein Lied nur war dies dann leider sehr kurz. Schnur lief ab dann merkte ich wie es anfing zu stocken und dann ging plötzlich nix mehr, peng und Fisch weg!

Solche Erlebnisse prägen einen!

Seitdem gebe ich lieber Geld für ne vernünftige Rolle aus. Lieber ne günstige Rute dafür ne gute Rolle mit gescheiter Bremse.

Ich habe aber auch geschrieben das es ja durchaus gut gehen kann  

Gruß


----------



## MeFo_83 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

dat hätt mit ner 100€ oder sogar 200€ rolle genauso passieren können... materialfehler gibts überall..
kumpel hat sich ne rute aus england bestellt für 200 euronen (trottel) und die brach einmal in der mitte weil er zuviel wurfgewicht dran hatte...zu meiner belustigung natürlich|rolleyes
dit wollt ich damit nur sagen! 
auch billig kann sehr gut sein!
aber ist immer geschmacks- und einstellungssache!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Sit on Top*

Die Reichweite hängt doch immer vom Kraftaufwand ab, den man für den Rückweg braucht. Dabei sollte man dann aber auch Wetterumschwung mit einplanen. Ich fahre so bin 800 m weit raus und dann ist schluß. Für die Bellys benutzen der Reichweite wegen, einige einen tauchscooter, denn man untem Rumpf vom Belly anbringt.


----------

